# Commande terminal



## bibyfok (5 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je me sent tres stupide car c'est une question tres basique...
Sous windows en creant un fichier texte avec l'extention .bat on a une "app" qui execute des commandes DOS contenues dans le fichier.

Comment faire la meme chose sur Mac?

A savoir que ma commande est: 
	
	



```
exiftool -tagsfromfile %d%f.JPG -gps:all -ext arw /Users/bibyfok/Desktop/Transit/Photos/Raw
```

Je cherche un moyen rapide pour exécuter cette commande vu que je vais devoir le faire fréquemment...
Si la fenêtre de Terminal pouvait se fermer a la fin du processus, ça serait TOP!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

bha tu fais un script sh.

et un chmod + x sur le script.


----------



## bibyfok (5 Octobre 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> bha tu fais un script sh.
> 
> et un chmod + x sur le script.



Possible d'avoir une explication un peu plus poussée? car j'y connais rien en progra :/


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Octobre 2010)

Tu crées un fichier sh avec un éditeur de texte, ou par le teminal


```
nano script.sh
```



> #!/bin/sh
> exiftool -tagsfromfile %d%f.JPG -gps:all -ext arw /Users/bibyfok/Desktop/Transit/Photos/Raw



ensuite tu rends le fichier exécutable :


```
chmod +x script.sh
```


----------



## bibyfok (5 Octobre 2010)

Merci, impec!
J'ai rajouté un petit "exit" a la fin pour fermer la fenetre.

A bientot!


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2010)

Et en nommant ton script .command tu auras une icône double-cliquable dans le Finder, comme un .bat sous Windows.


----------

